# Spring break (promos) biggest sale of the year! Maximpep



## maximpep (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spring Break (Promos) biggest sale of the Year!*
*Maximpep's : Spring Break Blowout Special's and Promo's*​

*Spring Break is right around the corner. Maximpep has decided to give you an opportunity to stock up on Your research need's before spring break goes into effect!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

*We are giving you 4 different ways to save some money so you can take advantage of your Spring Break destination, and fun in the sun!!*

*The following item's fall into Our Buy 1 Get 1 Free (Promotion)*
Ipamorelin 2mg
GHRP-2 5mg
GHRP-6 5mg
CJC-1295 (Mod GRF 1-29) 2mg
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcgs

*The following Item's fall into Our Buy 2 Get 1 Free (Promotion)*
Melanotan II 10mg
Fragment 176-191 5mg
Hexarelin 2mgs
MGF 2mgs

*The following Item falls into Our Buy 3 get 1 Free (Promotion)*
THYMOSIN BETA 4(TB500) 2mgs

*This next category will save you 25% upon checkout. Please enter (Promo code) Exactly as it appears in this thread..maxim25*
Toremifene Citrate 60mg x 30ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml
Clomiphene 50mg x 30ml
Letrozole 2.5mg x 30ml
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml
Anastrozole 1 mg/ ml (20ml bottle)
GW-501516 10mg (30ML)
MK-2866 (Ostarine) 33mg x 30ml
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10mg
Peg MGF 2mg
IGF-1 LR3 1mg
IGF-1 DES 1mg
AICA ribonucleotide (AICAR)
T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml
T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 30ml
Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml
CJC-1295 (DAC) 2mgs (New item to return) test date: Feb 7-2013

*Please note that 3, 5, 10, and bulk size orders also apply to our 25% off category.*


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the buy one get one free on mt2!
Get some color before spring break!


----------



## maximpep (Feb 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## maximpep (Feb 25, 2013)

Sales ending soon get it while its hot.


----------



## maximpep (Feb 26, 2013)

Bump for deals


----------

